# How much over retail are you willing to pay for the REALLY HTF Items?



## missytakespics (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm curious, if you want something SO bad...how much over retail would you pay?
Ive seen Pleasureflush go for over $150 on ebay...
Not to mention the Kitschmas craze a few years back, and now some other pigment madness.
Who's that Lady lipgelee goes for like 40-60 on ebay now...
Would you pay these prices if you wanted it badly?

Im just curious because something popped up on ebay that i've been searching for for QUITE awhile...a rare and htf item that was never even released to the public for sale...and im just wondering if spending like 30-50 bucks over retail is crazy.
I spent 35 bucks for HALF a jar of mustard pigment a few months ago...I HAD to have it so bad, but its so hard to find I dont even use it. I dont want to make that mistake again, but i REALLY want this item.
would you do it? if something you never see suddenly surfaced for sale?


----------



## Ambi (Mar 14, 2006)

0 dollars really, I usually try to just find something similar rather than cry over a LE product, sure I understand if something is the best thing you ever used so you want THAT and NOTHING but that, but... It's just make-up, if I can't have it for a reasonable price, I'll find something similar and curse the greedy sellers for the rest of my life ;D


----------



## docmaria (Mar 14, 2006)

I have no idea why people are paying so much for Who's That Lady lipgelee - chunky glitter glosses are a dime a dozen.  Yes, I do own it.

The tragic thing is that paying over US retail is often still less than paying Australian retail. 

For example, paying $US50 for a quad is nothing to me.

I'm sure that my purchases are, in part, responsible for the exorbitant final auction prices achieved.

If I had the opportunity to buy MAC Haze eyeshadow for $US40, then I would be tempted.  Just so that I could compare it to the Coral Colours (Australian brand) eyeshadow that I own which looks similar to swatches of Haze.  Sadly, this shade is also discontinued but I'm ridiculously curious.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 14, 2006)

If I REALLY REALLY love something I know I'm never ever going to find again, I'll usually pay whatever it takes to get it... I generally haven't had to pay high prices for something... I really want lucky green though and thats rather pricy but I really don't have the money for those sorts of prices at the moment... Kinda blows, but when I get money I can pretty much guarantee I'll pay a LOT for it...


----------



## user2 (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missytakespics* 
_Who's that Lady lipgelee goes for like 40-60 on ebay now..._

 
Really?

I bought it with "Buy It Now!" for $23.99 and I was more than happy to get it outside of the $30 range!

Right now there's nothing that I could think of that I would pay more for! OK I bought a Coco jar for $30 but that was with shipping and it's awesome!

De Menthe is the only thing I would pay a lot for!


----------



## HeartOfSilver (Mar 14, 2006)

I paid quite a bit over retail for my first Stereo Rose, and also for my temperly palette. I wouldn't consider paying over $70 for any given item (other than a train case or something), but if someone else was smart enough to pick it up, I know I'll have to pay for the convieniance.


----------



## missytakespics (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Really?

I bought it with "Buy It Now!" for $23.99 and I was more than happy to get it outside of the $30 range!

Right now there's nothing that I could think of that I would pay more for! OK I bought a Coco jar for $30 but that was with shipping and it's awesome!

De Menthe is the only thing I would pay a lot for!_

 
yeah lately the BIN's I see are like 39.99 plus the shipping...its so retarded.
luckily the item i want isnt a BIN but i know it will skyrocket during its last days. i think i will limit myself to spending 60 bucks on it.
thats about 45 over retail. god im sick.


----------



## cloverette (Mar 14, 2006)

i'd say go for it, as long as it's not an extremely  crazy price (like $100). you'll regret it if you don't get it, and you could always resell it for a high amount if you don't want it, anymore.

will you tell us what it was after the auction is over?


----------



## jenjunsan (Mar 14, 2006)

I paid $38 for a So Ceylon MSF (not including shipping).  I've also paid quite a bit (don't remember exact amount...just that it was alot) for All Girl pigment.  I paid $35 for a half jar of Coco Beach pigment, but that is only because the person I bought it from said it was 90% full, then tried to tell me that Coco Beach is one of the pigments that don't fill a jar completely.....but that is a whole nother story!  Most recently, it was not MAC, but I paid right at $80 for a one ounce bottle of a LUSH forum fragrance that I was just going to absolutely die if I didn't get! I don't think I would ever pay more that $25-$30 for an eyeshadow and that is only if I really, really wanted it-only because I find it is not too hard to find duplicates or something very close for most colors.


----------



## user4 (Mar 14, 2006)

i got serious issues with going above retail.... it urks me so i dont buy em...


----------



## inlucesco (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ambi* 
_0 dollars really, I usually try to just find something similar rather than cry over a LE product, sure I understand if something is the best thing you ever used so you want THAT and NOTHING but that, but... It's just make-up, if I can't have it for a reasonable price, I'll find something similar and curse the greedy sellers for the rest of my life ;D_

 
Seconded, and I figure that anything with that kind of demand MAC will take notice of and eventually re-release something similar anyway.  I love MAC, but I think the LE stuff is ridiculous...like missy said, you get it, it's your only jar of whatever, and you don't even want to use it because you'll never be able to find it again.  Bleh!


----------



## disenchanted (Mar 14, 2006)

not much, if any. I figure if I didn't like it enough to buy it when it was available....and I've never not had something I wanted badly not available ( that might be a different story, hehe) then I really don't need it bad enough to pay much over retail...if any at all.


----------



## glamella (Mar 14, 2006)

Luckily, I have access to all MAC products. So, I'm not very likely to pay over retail for anything, especially if it's not new.  I'm always trying new things so limited edition doesn't really get me going. I'd rather get the newest, latest stuff instead.


----------



## KJam (Mar 14, 2006)

I paid $45 a few months ago for Pleasureflush. I felt so bad paying that much for it. Now, seeing it go for well over $100, not so much...!

If you really want it, vow to use it (and take lots of FOTDs!), you should indulge yourself.


----------



## mandirigma (Mar 14, 2006)

I'd taken a year-long break from MAC, and when I got back into it I realized all the great things I'd missed. I've caught up on most of the stuff I wanted for retail or less (thanks to girls on here and the LJ community), but I have made a couple of hasty above-retail moves (for stuff I was either able to find at CCO's later or on other people's sales). On the other hand, I'm kind of kicking myself for not scooping up MSF's from other people's sales when I had the chance, cause they only seem to go up in price.

But basically, I wouldn't go above $50 for an MSF, or $20 for an eyeshadow. And there's only a few missed LE things on my wishlist that I can think of anyway. =/


----------



## BlahWah (Mar 14, 2006)

If I had no budget to worry about, about $30 before shipping for an eyeshadow, $50 for an MSF, $25 for an l/s or l/g, only b/c I don't use them (well) enough to justify paying that much.  If only I found MAC 2 years ago, this wouldn't be a problem. *sigh*

With my budget, it's anything I can get for $20 WITH shipping.  My best story w/ that is getting Sunplosion for $20 from a wonderful Specktra member - my husband thought I was more insane than usual when I opened my package!


----------



## Turbokittykat (Mar 14, 2006)

At times when I have the money I'll pay a lot over retail for something I really want. The most I've paid is, I think, $130 for a full jar of a very hard to find pigment. I love it and it was worth it to me. I've also had to pay excessive amounts for other various US exclusives that I wanted really badly, before I found lovely ladies to CP for me and I was willing to pay around $100 for Haze or Glitz. However, as has already been said, way over US retail is still very often not more than the retail price here in the UK. For example a pre-made quad here is £29 (about $51).

Sadly I'm not in a position to be able to feed my addiction to this extent at the moment and in the last year or so I've missed out on several things I've been looking for for ages. I'm just hoping I have another chance to get them in the future.


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Mar 14, 2006)

I got my So Ceylon from a person who CPed it for me from a CCO. They are all over the CCO right now for $16 each. Thats why your seeing so many up for swap on MUA right now.


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Mar 14, 2006)

Oh, and Who's That Lady lipgelee (also Dame in a Dress and Cool and Aloof) is popping up at CCOs for $10 each lately too.


----------



## lola336 (Mar 14, 2006)

yea it depends how much u want it...and how hard it is to find...i think paying waaay over retail is no good..cause eventually ull find it cheaper....when the madness ends...and then u paid so much u wont want to use it...but u know in the end its ur money and if u want it - and u gotta have it..then go for it!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 14, 2006)

hmm.. it depends on the item and how badly i want it


----------



## gigiproductions (Mar 14, 2006)

if its haze(3), pretty twisted(had 2 at one point), glitz(2), pleasureflush(3), hot + sour paint(2), coco beach(2.5 jars), bronze pigment etc then yes id pay again..why because these items have not been around for over 2-5 yrs..and are VERY HARD TO FIND and MAC is not bringing them back (well coco beach was a charm and thats about it)..something like parrot or lucky green really arent worth the hype to me..

and i will let it be known ive never paid over 100 for any hard to find/disc/ le product ever..i think ive paid what is fair..then again whatever I want I get..thats just me and i use all my items


----------



## i_bleed_life (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missytakespics* 
_I'm curious, if you want something SO bad...how much over retail would you pay?
Ive seen Pleasureflush go for over $150 on ebay...
Not to mention the Kitschmas craze a few years back, and now some other pigment madness.
Who's that Lady lipgelee goes for like 40-60 on ebay now...
Would you pay these prices if you wanted it badly?

Im just curious because something popped up on ebay that i've been searching for for QUITE awhile...a rare and htf item that was never even released to the public for sale...and im just wondering if spending like 30-50 bucks over retail is crazy.
I spent 35 bucks for HALF a jar of mustard pigment a few months ago...I HAD to have it so bad, but its so hard to find I dont even use it. I dont want to make that mistake again, but i REALLY want this item.
would you do it? if something you never see suddenly surfaced for sale?_

 
oooo I want mustard pigment...But $35.00 YIKES...you should use it!


----------



## AlohaGirl (Mar 14, 2006)

If I really wanted something and was a collector, then yes I would get it. But only if the seller was reputable and I could not stop thinking about it-oh, and if I had enough money to do it


----------



## anuy (Mar 14, 2006)

i pay over retail all the time but i justify it because i REALLY want it and i'll REALLY use it.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Mar 14, 2006)

It would depend on the item. I would pay much more for a rare pigment (brass, mustard, smoked mauve), than I would for an eyeshadow. In most cases,  a pigment will last forever if it's not something that you use everyday. The only shadow I would pay a lot for is Pretty Twisted, it's an all time favorite for me. I would probably pay about $50 for it if I could find it at that price. Since the last few times it's popped up on ebay, it went for over $100 each time, so I will probably never have another one.
At this point I would not pay over retail for an MSF, because they are still releasing them frequently.
 I don't begrudge those who will pay that much for something they really want, nor do I have any issue with those who sell it.


----------



## missytakespics (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cloverette* 
_i'd say go for it, as long as it's not an extremely crazy price (like $100). you'll regret it if you don't get it, and you could always resell it for a high amount if you don't want it, anymore.

will you tell us what it was after the auction is over?_

 
yes totally...and hopefully i will be its proud new owner!


----------



## lara (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm not really a big collector, so HTF items are nice if I can find them for cheap, but I won't pay any more than $10 above retail for them.

There's always new and exciting things coming out, I'd rather spend my kit money on them.


----------



## ette (Mar 14, 2006)

hm, i would pay under $40 for heatherette. or the diana quads.


----------



## shabdebaz (Mar 15, 2006)

I agree with one of the posters who said "zero".  I can't justify throwing away money on something for more than it's worth...even makeup!!  I will just try to find something similar to whatever it is that I want.  It helps that I can't wear makeup that is not currently available at the counter.


----------



## Isabelle (Mar 15, 2006)

I was SO tempted to buy the set of all the MSFs that one seller had up on Ebay for a Buy It Now of $320, I think. I have Shimpagne, Naked You and Petticoat, and would love to get some of the others, and the price looked like a steal from a seller I have used before. But with no insurance available, the shipping to England would have been risky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Isabelle


----------



## rubixio (Mar 15, 2006)

The most I paid for an eyeshadow was $16, and a quad for $37. Nothing else I've bought was over retail (unless you include shipping). I just cant justify spending so much, especially when I calculate how many hours I would have to work to buy it, haha.


----------



## panties (Mar 15, 2006)

i've paid a little bit more for a couple of pigments, but nothing in terms of ebay prices...i've been fortunate enough to be around mac for enough time that i've gotten what i've wanted before it's discontinued. If it's something i really wanted i'd pay whatever i wanted because for one i'd have the cash to pay for it and secondly i know i'd use the item. More power to the person who pays a lot for a particular item. I know if all of us had great paychecks none of us would mind paying a lot more than retail for an item that's REALLY hard to find.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 15, 2006)

if i really really want it, i'll pay no more than 10-15 dollars over retail.
But if its extremely hard to find and I am losing sleep over it, I'll spend whatever I can afford to!


----------



## Meliss1026 (Mar 15, 2006)

It really depends on the item. The highest I have ever paid for a BNIB MSF was $40 and I also paid $60 for a brand new Liza PM quad. I don't think I could ever justify going over anymore than $60. I mean it really just depends on how much you want that item.


----------



## Demosthenes (Mar 15, 2006)

I have a collector mentality, and I buy *everything* when a collection comes out.  Thus, I never pay over retail for recent items (MSF's, Lucky Green, etc.).    I actually get a lot of things under retail by swapping and CPing.  I have pretty much everything I want right now, and I'm patient about getting HTF/LE/DISC items so I don't spend that much money per item.  I got a Temperly, So Ceylon, Flowering, etc all at retail (or lower) by not giving into crazes.


----------



## Bass-0-Matic (Mar 15, 2006)

I have bought 2 D/c paints over retail because I have a feeling they wont be realeased again.  Hot+Sour and Blueboy (trying for another paint right now) and also Get Sureal cheekHue.  I just go crazy over the paints, esp in different colors.  But I did not pay more than 7 dollars retail (plus shipping) even for Hot+Sour.  Otherwise, I don't see much of an issue for buying HTF e/s as there are so many similar shades elsewhere.  But the paints... I have never had anything else like these.


----------



## Cool Kitten (Mar 15, 2006)

i probably wouldn't pay more than $10 over retail because i can always find something i'll like that's similar. I just think that i could buy 2 or 3 of other items for the same amount and my desire to own the item fades away...


----------



## SonRisa (Mar 15, 2006)

For shadows I don't have (that are really rare - not like parrot or lucky green) I'll go into the $100's if I don't have 3 of them. Like with Haze, I have 2 but I'd pay $100+ for another. Judy Blue, I have 2 and would pay $100+ for another one. Just got a BNIB Bronze pigment for $85. Paid $100 something for coppera. My purple matte was $50, Mustard I got lucky with and it was $25, ummmm I can't think of anything else that's SUPER rare. Glitz, Clone, Black gold all those I paid anywhere from $10-$35 for. Heatherette I paid $25 for but that's the only lip product I'll ever pay more than retail for. Depends what it is basically. Only shadows, pigments or old mac jewelry though.


----------



## gretchygretch84 (Mar 15, 2006)

I'd probably pay about 10-15 dollars over retail, but that's about it.  I just don't have the money to spend more than that.


----------



## gigiproductions (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_For shadows I don't have (that are really rare - not like parrot or lucky green) I'll go into the $100's if I don't have 3 of them. Like with Haze, I have 2 but I'd pay $100+ for another. Judy Blue, I have 2 and would pay $100+ for another one. Just got a BNIB Bronze pigment for $85. Paid $100 something for coppera. My purple matte was $50, Mustard I got lucky with and it was $25, ummmm I can't think of anything else that's SUPER rare. Glitz, Clone, Black gold all those I paid anywhere from $10-$35 for. Heatherette I paid $25 for but that's the only lip product I'll ever pay more than retail for. Depends what it is basically. Only shadows, pigments or old mac jewelry though._

 
my sentiments exactly those are WORTH the money


----------



## Isis (Mar 16, 2006)

I've only ever paid over retail once, and it was for an Asia Exclusive e.s color from the Flutterfly quad. I think it was reasonable for $25.


----------



## Eilinoir (Mar 16, 2006)

For the amounts I got, I paid $19.00 USD (incl. shipping) each for Deckchair (80% full) and Coco (90-95% full)...that's really nice, considering if you convert into USD what I pay for regular jars ($23.50 + 15% tax = $27.03 CAD = $23.36 USD).


----------



## missytakespics (Mar 16, 2006)

well..there are two hours left in the auction for the thing i wanted SO BADLY...and i quit my job yesterday so i only allowed my self to go as high as $50 for it and it was higher.
but i saw another one pop up so i wont name what it was just yet.


----------



## glitterbomb (Mar 16, 2006)

i would never pay over retail for anything, because its all way too overpriced to begin with, lets be honest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  i just remind myself its only makeup, and i can probably find something close enough, so i dont feel bad about missing out.  its a bit sick to waste soooo much $$ on something just because it was limited edition.


----------



## a914butterfly (Mar 17, 2006)

Sunrisa- how were you sooo lucky to get heatherette lipstick for only 25.00???  i really wanted this lipstick, but they want so much on ebay for it


----------



## midnightlouise (Mar 17, 2006)

Well I've paid twice retail on a couple of things...I would probably pay more if it was something I really wanted & I had the money.  As long as all the bills are paid why not?


----------



## Sanne (Mar 17, 2006)

I've been collecting MAC eyeshadows for the last 2 years, and there aren't many I payed an outrageous amount for... I haven't been buying them from ebay, but I got them from specktra and MUA.
I got sweeten up in a swap (not even that expensive, just the 'new' price) I got guacamole for 12 dollar,  parrot was the first oversea eyeshaedow, but it was ordered from the website and cp-ed to me, so no mad price either, and I payed $45 for liza PM incl shipping... 

my advice to keep it cheap: be patient and don't do ebay!!!


----------



## docmaria (Mar 23, 2006)

Well, I guess we know the answer now.


----------



## mekaboo (Mar 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wontpayretail23* 
_I got my So Ceylon from a person who CPed it for me from a CCO. They are all over the CCO right now for $16 each. Thats why your seeing so many up for swap on MUA right now._

 
Hey girl!!!!!!! This is Meka


----------



## HeartOfSilver (Mar 29, 2006)

I really want a Liza PM quad, and I am considering spending the $80 one specktraette is asking for it... I can't seem to find any others for less.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Mar 29, 2006)

I Don't Believe That I Would Pay Over Retail The One MSF I Did Get Off Of Ebay Was Under The Retail Price!


----------



## Lemon~Squeezy (Mar 29, 2006)

I bought a bnib icebox e/s on ebay the other day for £9.05. The retail price for e/s here is now £10, so I thought it was a pretty good buy as the last one I saw listed went for around $80 I think.

As Turbokitty mentioned, it's kind of different for us in the UK, the prices on ebay don't seem so extortionate due to the fact we pay so much for the stuff as it is in the first place.

Still lemming a melody though, not sure what I'd go up to for it, I always seem to be just outbid.


----------



## Turbokittykat (Mar 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeartOfSilver* 
_I really want a Liza PM quad, and I am considering spending the $80 one specktraette is asking for it... I can't seem to find any others for less._

 
$80 is not a bad price for Liza PM, especially considering Parrot can go for $50 by itself these days. I sold a BNIB Liza PM for around $120 not long ago.


----------

